

 Good startup teaser page design? Opinions? - JoshPic
http://tryatomica.com

======
bry
I need at least a brief description below your tagline. What do you mean by
"TV"? An actual TV? Streamed over the net or something?. What do you mean by
"control"? With my phone? Through a browser? I still have no incentive to sign
up other than morbid curiosity. As interesting as your blog may be, I'm sorry,
but I'm not going to saunter over there to read through it in order to figure
out what your app/site does.

Looks great. Needs a little more substance (just a little).

